# API GL-5 Myth? Busted, Plausible or Confirmed ?



## filcchar (Jan 12, 2006)

Cheers

I know that we have tons of posts regarding this issue but I´m form Portugal and it´s hard to find API GL-4... Even the Dealer seems to use API GL-5 (I´m waiting for a response to E-mail) ... I´ve read horrible things like sulfur eating yellow metal parts and so on.... 
But after some google search I´m still confused, some say that it´s bad others say that new API Gl-5 oils have this thing solved ....


I change the tranny oil 7000 miles ago (old GL-4 to 75w90 APIGL5) and since that change I didn´t feel anything wrong ... Can Anyone tell for sure "Well I put some GL-5 on my tranny and I can prove that that fluid mess up the synchrons ?

Sorry for the rusty english

(99 Sentra GA16DE)


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Not a myth. I've been using Redline MT-90. There are others, Pennzoil makes one, Amoil, just look around long enough, you'll find it. GL-5 is really for differentials.

Red Line Oil: Gear Lubricants


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I have been meaning to bring this up myself. I need to change my fluid and can't find a straight GL-4 in town. All of the stuff at local stores says GL-4 or GL-5 but I have seen people say that it's just as bad. I would love to order Redline fluid but I would like to believe I can go to the store and get something useable. I doubt anybody I would pay to do it would seek out special fluid. So will it really ruin the synchros or is the newer fluid compatible?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't use 75-90 find 75-80 The 90 is thick when cold and I had shifting problems when cold on another car. I found some on the shelf at Autozone.
Anything GL5 is a EP oil so it has additives that will interfere with syncromesh grab.

Good Luck.....


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

So it's pretty clear to not use anything stating GL-5 only. But what about the stuff that claims GL-4 AND GL-5 right on the bottle? Someone somewhere said it was good enough to print on the bottle but is it really that bad? If so I will continue to stay away but I just can't believe that changing the fluid on my car involves a fluid that isn't on the shelf anywhere.


----------



## filcchar (Jan 12, 2006)

Since i Started this post I found something, here in Europe they sold Lubricants with API norm but they also print on the label GL-5 norm, SAE 75W90 and MIL-L-2105D (don´t know nothing about this specification), today after some search i read that most of the new GL-5 lubricants are much more "yellow metals" friendly... don´t know if thats true .


----------

